# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu >  Issue with mirror

## moaz2

ok i m using linux for the first time well ubuntu 14.04 ...and each time i try to install something i get this msg at the end 
Err http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/multiverse amd64-microcode amd64 2.20131007.1+really20130710.1
  403  Forbidden
E: Failed to fetch http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...10.1_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden

E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
am i doing something wrong...have been looking into various youtube and beginners guide for help with no result. 
I really do learn to learn linux plz help...
Thank you in advance.

----------


## QIII

I edited your title.  Many will just pass right by "Help me!" threads.  Please use descriptive subjects.

Your problem is due to an inaccessible URL on your repo mirror.  I suggest changing to another mirror.  If you need help with that, let us know.

Cheers.

----------


## moaz2

err how to change mirror...i already told in the post i just started using linux.....thank you for identifying the problem though....

----------


## moaz2

my laptop config is dual core 8gb ram with ati gfx card.....my screen is lagging....i think this is due to grafix driver....

----------


## deadflowr

> err how to change mirror...i already told in the post i just started using linux.....thank you for identifying the problem though....


Open the dash menu.
(That's the top most icon in the launchers, that are on the left side panel. It looks like the Ubuntu logo)
Then enter a search for "Software and Updates".
Open that program, and in go to the part that says, "Download From".
Click on the dropdown menu and select other.
Then in the new window, select a new mirror, or try Find Best Server.
When the new mirror is selected, click ok, and then rerun the softwareupdater, or the apt-get update command.
from a terminal


```
sudo apt-get update
```

See if the new mirror works.

----------


## moaz2

how to check ram grafix card and other stuffs ...to see if they were detected properly....and if not how to update them......

----------


## moaz2

i need a power level indicator for my laptop...whatever given in stock ubuntu doesnt show the right thing...

----------


## sandyd

Hi, you would be better off starting a new thread for your issues

----------


## moaz2

but i want all my issue in this thread :Sad:

----------


## deadflowr

> but i want all my issue in this thread


The people who would be best to help you with your other issues, won't be looking at this thread.
And having too many problems within a thread can/does cause confusion.

----------

